# fear



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

No not what you think. Our marriage motto, if spoken aloud, would be what you can do for the other you do do. My husband thinks I am HOT. I do love that. I think he is hot. He thinks it would be hot for me to get my nipple pierced. He would NEVER EVER push me for something like that. Which is one of the reasons I would like to do it. But here it is. I am scared. It HAS to hurt. I have a friend who said it doesn't. But he is a guy. My nipples have to be different, I would think. All milk ducty and stuff. And bigger. Well I know they are bigger. Any females out there who have done this? I know this is kinda conservative land. But... maybe someone?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

One of my good friends has both of hers pierced and said it wasn't unpleasantly painful. It is a pretty easy piercing, even though there are a lot of nerves there I don't think the pain would be too bad. I think they can use numbing cream.


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

You should rename your thread to something more descriptive such as "anyone had nipple piercing"


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

warshaw said:


> You should rename your thread to something more descriptive such as "anyone had nipple piercing"


I don't know how to do that. But I guess I thought the post was about being afraid...


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

FrenchFry said:


> What else do you have pierced? I can make a comparison.


Nose and navel only. Well ears.


----------



## depressedandexhausted (Aug 24, 2015)

I did a stint for a few years as a specialist, well more than a few but whose counting. It hurts some, if your sensitive its going to hurt. But you can make it more bearable. Before you get the piercing done, place and ice cube on your nipple for 15 minutes. Then get it done immediately after, don't watch. It is fast. You can also ask to have both done at the same time, if they are a good parlor they will bring somebody in to help.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I honestly don't understand the reasoning behind attempting to enhance something as beautiful as a woman's nipple


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Ynot said:


> I honestly don't understand the reasoning behind attempting to enhance something as beautiful as a woman's nipple


We're the more conservative folks..one couldn't pay me enough to do that.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

I pierced my own ears with a sewing needle and ice cubes when I was 12. I was a [email protected] 12 year old, although the second one didn't go as well as the first.

Since then, I've had zero other piercings. I donate blood regularly and am not afraid of needles. But I have to say you couldn't pay me to pierce anything else, either.

I had a coworker years ago who had piercings in everything you could have pierced. She found her navel piercing to be more painful than her nipple one. But I think it's about expectations. The navel one came first, and she thought that would be easy when her nose and tongue ones had not been that bad. It hurt like hell. Then she did a nipple done and fretted about it, and it was not bad.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

A woman's breast is one of natures greatest masterpieces.

It doesnt need piercing. And NEVER EVER tatoo your breast. :crying:


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

FrenchFry said:


> Guys who don't like them--
> 
> Her husband is the one who thinks it would be hot. Different strokes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So what? I still can't understand why anyone would want to try to "enhance" one of the most beautiful creations in all of nature


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

FrenchFry said:


> You don't have to understand. Just pointing out that there is also no need for justification either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't ask for justification I just stated my opinion is that not allowed?


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> No not what you think. Our marriage motto, if spoken aloud, would be what you can do for the other you do do. My husband thinks I am HOT. I do love that. I think he is hot. He thinks it would be hot for me to get my nipple pierced. He would NEVER EVER push me for something like that. Which is one of the reasons I would like to do it. But here it is. I am scared. It HAS to hurt. I have a friend who said it doesn't. But he is a guy. My nipples have to be different, I would think. All milk ducty and stuff. And bigger. Well I know they are bigger. Any females out there who have done this? I know this is kinda conservative land. But... maybe someone?


OMG, I don't know... I've never done that, but I can't stand having my nipples pinched, I can't imagine pierced. 

I literally flinched in my chair when I read you post! 

Of course when I got my ears pierced it took one months to heal and it was incredibly painful. I had that same ear re-pierced 30 years later and same thing - painful for months. So I think different bodies take to piercings differently. 

Now I have a friend who had her clitoris pierced and she seemed fine with it. But I think she was kind of into pain.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

It depends on the person for how much it hurts.

Myself, nose and tongue didn't hurt one bit. I have six piercings (4 between both ears, tongue and nose). My limit is that piercings wise but not because of pain. I refuse to do navel, nipple or surface piercings. I'd consider clitoral rather than nipple.

My bil had a bad experience with nipple piercings and a mosh pit, kind of turned me off of nipple piercings seeing the after math of that.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I prefer the appearance of people who haven't changed their topology - but of course everyone should feel free to do as they wish.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

It hurts, but not to the point that I regret it. 

I had one done when I was 22ish. I planned it for a month and did it the next time I was in Savannah.

It was sore for a few days to a week, and after that it only hurt when I would catch things on it.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks folk. I will work up the courage.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Come back and update us if you don't mind.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> Come back and update us if you don't mind.


Let's see how long it takes to work up said courage.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Did it! It was nothing. DH loves it.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

ROFL, I had to go back in the thread to see just what you had done because it had been so long.... Good for you!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

And what will that pierced boob look like at age 60? Or worse some shriveled up pierced penis at 60? Ugh that's just gross
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

^Come on, is that really necessary? It's a done deal.


----------



## C22r (Oct 20, 2015)

FrenchFry said:


> BEWARE OF LOOFAHS! I got that sucker caught on more loofah holes than I could ever imagine.
> 
> :grin2:


Ouch! 

With regard to being 60 with a stud, it's not like a tattoo. Piercings can be taken out and the area will just heal. But I am a firm believer in each to their own. 

X


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

FrenchFry said:


> BEWARE OF LOOFAHS! I got that sucker caught on more loofah holes than I could ever imagine.
> 
> :grin2:


LOL!


----------

